
404 Side Denmark's Radio - bryanrasmussen
https://www.dr.dk/17ecf9cc-f2e1-d743-9186-ebad27f3c104
======
bryanrasmussen
Silly, but I thought it was a pretty nice 404 page. Also is in Danish so the
little stories are probably not that interesting without translating.

